# Mouse Problems



## si43 (Oct 21, 2004)

Any ideas.When i restart pc mouse sometimes freezes on screen only way to get it to work is pull it out at rear usb and then plug it back in.Pain really


----------



## Praetor (Oct 21, 2004)

Well the first thing to check is whether its the mouse or the port.....


----------



## si43 (Oct 21, 2004)

Thanks for the advice.Will look into it


----------

